# One Xcellent 10 Tablet bootet nicht von USB Stick?



## €eld (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

heute hat mich das heiß ersehnte One Xcellent Tablet 10 mit Windows 8.1 erreicht. Da ich meinen Hauptrechner nicht für Tests missbrauchen möchte, wollte ich kurzerhand Windows 10 als Technical Preview von einem USB Stick installieren. Mit Hilfe des Programms unetbootin hab ich die ISO auf den USB Stick extrahiert. Als erstes gleich die Bootreihenfolge geändert sodass mein USB Stick an erster Stelle steht -> Tablet neu gestartet -> Bootet immer noch mit Windows 

Dann etwas gegooglet und herausgefunden, dass UEFI Probleme beim Booten von USB Sticks macht -> Secure Boot und Fast Boot deaktiviert -> Tablet neu gestartet -> Bootet immer noch mit Windows 

Hat hier wer noch Ideen oder besitzt sogar noch wer das One Xcellent 10?

Grüße und schönen Abend noch


----------



## user-85 (24. Dezember 2014)

ich habe die selbe herausforderung mit dem selben gerät wie du.
ich bin auch über entf im uefi und habe fast boot (oder wie es hiess ausgeschalten).
beim neustart erkennt das "bios" dann den usb stick und ich kann diesen als primären bootversuch auswählen. es wird nur nicht davon gebootet ??

ich habe auch schon das: UEFI-Troubleshooting | c't quergelesen.

erstellt habe ich meinen stick mit linux live usb creator.

immo habe ich auf dem stick noch meine linux distri in einer virtuellen maschine und behelfe mich gerade so.  für meine zwecke sollte es auch so reichen. interessant wäre es jedoch weiterhin dort die distri direkt booten zu können.

tags zum thema: one.de xcellent, baugleich, usb boot, CSL Panther, Schenker ELEMENT, Tablet, bios, uefi


----------



## €eld (19. April 2015)

Ich hätte so gerne ein 64-bit Win8 auf dem Tablet. Gibts dafür inzwischen eine Lösung? Ich mein, auf der One-Homepage werden nicht  mal Treiber oder ähnliches zum download angeboten.

Edit: Okay nach 3h lesen, weiß ich, dass es daran liegt: https://www.change.org/p/tablet-makers-fix-the-lack-of-64-bit-firmware-on-early-bay-trail-tablets


----------

